# Two bathrooms, one Exhaust Fan, one circuit.



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## rrb8705 (Oct 29, 2013)

Just a DPDT in each bathroom. That should work, thank you for the diagram. I appreciate it.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

or you could use dpdt relays and occupancy sensors in each bathroom to make it automatic.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got the same situation going on as well, except my lights are A-B switching and on 3-ways. I'm gonna try using some if the power packs that came with the occupancy sensors. I'll take pictures.


----------



## sirotz (Oct 9, 2013)

All of our sites use the Occupancy sensor/ relay combo. It works pretty well as long as you use multiple sensors or keep them on for a long time. The Womens bathroom is always the first one to get a complaint about the lights are going out too soon. :laughing:


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

rrb8705 said:


> Just a DPDT in each bathroom. That should work, thank you for the diagram. I appreciate it.


those are DPST


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Unfortunately without a contactor the hookup shown is a violation


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Unfortunately without a contactor the hookup shown is a violation


What code?


----------



## rrb8705 (Oct 29, 2013)

480sparky said:


> What code?


That's what I was wondering...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Both switches on then you have a parallel path


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Both switches on then you have a parallel path


I agree with Dennis. 

The exception for small conductors does not apply to the loads in the diagram.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't agree. How would two SPST relays eliminate a parallel path to the fan? You would still have a parallel feed to the fan except it would be from the relay contacts instead of the double pole sws.:001_huh:


----------



## JamesO (Nov 8, 2013)

Have a parallel path to the fan from both the lights so if ether one of the lights are on the fan has to be on


----------



## JamesO (Nov 8, 2013)

JamesO said:


> Have a parallel path to the fan from both the lights so if ether one of the lights are on the fan has to be on


I retract this statement cause both the lights would come on. Sorry lol


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

SteveBayshore said:


> I don't agree. How would two SPST relays eliminate a parallel path to the fan? You would still have a parallel feed to the fan except it would be from the relay contacts instead of the double pole sws.:001_huh:



I didn't say relays (plural) I said relay- actually contactor. One contactor with 2 switches. The switches could be momentary contact switches. Where is the problem with that install. Either switch could kick in the contactor and only one switch leg to the fan. No parallel conductors.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Thats complicated switching. Our local codes require the exhaust fans be turned on with the lights, not separate switches. The lights would be on contactors also? Is this so obvious that I just don't see it. :001_huh::001_huh:
I have just used the double pole sws in the past.:thumbsup:


----------



## cc2kj (Aug 3, 2012)

Use two 120vac coil relays and wire the contacts in parallel with the fan.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

We leave our rooftop exhaust fans on 24/7. The bathroom lights are on motion sensors. No way they would clear out enough air by the time the lights shut off.


----------

